# wild flowers



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife and I were ATVing in the area of Daniels Summit the other day. As we traveled along we encountered a wonderful aroma. We stopped to see if we could determine the source. There were many wildflowers in bloom but after sniffing a bunch of them we determined that this little yellow one was the one that smelled sooooo good. So can any of you armature botanists identify this flower?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Good Grief! Wash your Hands!*

Just kiddin'.

I think it's a wallflower. I used to have them in my flower garden but the neighborhood cats killed them.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good call, wyogoob, and you might be right. But the leaves don't look right, so I don't know. Definitely in the mustard family, though.

Here's a few more:

*Pussytoes*









*Indian Paintbrush*









*Utah Sweet Pea*









*Carpet Phlox*









*Arrowleaf Balsam Root*


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess is a young wallflower too. I'm not sure which species, but it sure does look like it belongs to the Erysimum genus. Like Finn, the leaves don't look exactly right, but then again, I can't really make them out from the other plants around it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics FinAgain.

Yeh, I tried to key on the leaves too, but can't see much.

Soon as I opened it up I said "Wallflower" and I'm right 51% of the time. Ha ha ha

I see different forms in the high country, dependent on elevation mostly. Several wallflower varieties live way up above treeline and are late-bloomers.

Man, almost all my wildflower pics were taken with a film camera.

Monkey Flower:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Very good all you botanists! It is a Wallflower - Erysimum asperum possibly capitatum.
Good pics Finnegan. However, the one ID as pussytoes is not. It is called Waterleaf - Hydrophyllum capitatum.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I think this might be the same thing.

[attachment=0:3seyeeop]Flower.jpg[/attachment:3seyeeop]


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Good pics Finnegan. However, the one ID as pussytoes is not. It is called Waterleaf - Hydrophyllum capitatum.


Oops...I stand corrected.

Live and learn. Thanks!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm impressed you guys really know your flowers. I know what a rose is .


----------

